# Beyond the Horizon Lay the Gates of Hell



## deathlover388 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a few pieces that I've drawn and... I'd like someone's opinion on them. This is my first post on this website. Please be totally honest!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

For me the first one with the spider is my favorite. Great line work. 

The other two show a lot of potential. Where do you want to go with your art? Are you looking at realism or are you interested more in illustration? If you eventually want to get more realistic I would say work on your shading a little more and try to stay away from leaving outlines. 

The skull would look wonderful done in pen and ink!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

In my opinion you have a lot of talent. My favorite is the wolf. 

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to viewing more of your art and hope you enjoy the forum. Artist here range from beginner hobbyists (me) to really magnificent professional artists. If you need help navigating the web site be sure to ask. Just click on my name and leave a message.

To load pictures to your albums:
>create an album. Click on "user CP" above and select "Picture and Album"
>after you have uploaded a picture be sure to write something in the field Caption over what is already there. If you don't do that others will get the error "Invalid Album" when trying to view your picture-- it's a glitch on this web site.


----------



## deathlover388 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you for the advice! I'm not sure what I'm going for! Just randomly drawing!XD But I've gotten better! These were done towards the beginning of fall in 2014


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Deathlover38, keep at it, you will be drawn (pardon the pun) to a particular style, and once decided you can develop from there.
I quite like the spider, it reminds of children's book illustration.

Carl.


----------



## deathlover388 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks! And puns are THE BEST! XD


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

cjm1972 said:


> Welcome to the forum Deathlover38, keep at it, you will be drawn (pardon the pun) to a particular style, and once decided you can develop from there.
> 
> Carl.


I agree with this statement. I think we all have our own styles of work that distinguish us. When certain members post their art I know almost instantly who did it based on their style (of course many of those members have been here quite a while as well so it's easier to tell). My work I know has a distinct style. My technique has improved quite a bit but my style has never changed. It's funny how I have tried so hard in the past to change it but never have been able to. I accept it now..that's how I am meant to draw. You will develop your own as well.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I think your work is very good.. especially if these are your first pieces! I might add to what has been said by encouraging you to learn some shading techniques.. and lose some of the hard line work (unless that is the style you are going after). Remember.. nothing in life has hard lines. But your work is great as is.. I like your style!

D


----------

